# My ladies



## Firegoat (Oct 7, 2007)

Here is a pic of my ladies. Can't wait for them to start laying.

all three

Big bertha(white giant) Nugget & Old Bethel (Buff Orpingtons)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nice looking birds.


----------



## Droopymole (Oct 5, 2007)

Cool! Chickens!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

A lovely picture too with the sun just striking gold of the middle hen.


----------



## Firegoat (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah, believe me, the sun was striking something fierce that day. It was 100+ degrees when I took that picture. You can see the middle one panting too.

I am so glad that the temps are starting to go down now, I don't know if I (or my chickens) could handle much more of it.

Thanks for all the nice comments.


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

phew---that's alot of temp for chickens...and it was no doubt humid,too. our temp in upstate pa has FINALLY dropped, too---what a relief. it was just too hot too long. now for some meaninful RAIN??????!!!!!!!!!!!!!
they surely are pretty gals....hope the eggs come fast and furious for you. i hope to ad chickens to the menagerie in the spring. do you find that three is a good number??


----------



## Firegoat (Oct 7, 2007)

From what I have read, I will probably get approximately 2 eggs/day from three chickens. So about a dozen a week. That is all or more then my family of four will eat in a week, so I say yes thats a good number. Definitely no less then two.  But i will say this, chickens are addictive! I am already planning a bigger coop and more chickens for next spring. I just find them entertaining and relaxing to watch, and there are so many neat breeds I would like to have.

So if anyone were to decide to get chickens, go ahead and plan for expansion!


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

i know what you mean. just looking at catalogs drives me crazy--i tend to check off every other one as a 'consider this one'.
and they DO have personalities. we had chickens years ago and got really attached to 'henny penny' and 'big john' and others. 
i have a spot for a large open run for them, plus it has a great about seven X five foot shed that i can see no reason to NOT turn into a chicken coop.  and my pasture fence, being sheep wire, ought to keep them mostly in, as well, so they could have some pasture foraging, too. now to keep HAWKS away, and the other 'creatures' that think chicken tastes yummy.....


----------



## Firegoat (Oct 7, 2007)

Sounds like you are good to go cute kids! 

And yeah, I have just about worn the cover off my Murray McMurray catalog I have "window shopped" so much.  
I think this spring I am going to order some blue jersey giants from a breeder in TX. They are so cool looking.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice!! I like Big Bertha


----------



## samall (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't know anything about chickens...but they all look nice!


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Chickens are pretty addictive.

I started out with 27 free chicks from 4-H. We then got about 25 from mcmurray for more eggs. We got Bantams for free from a local farmer. We now have about 25 bantams from the 5-6 we started with. 

In a few weeks we'll be butchering our meat chicks we've been raising! Chickens from McMurray are sooo hardy, I'll tell you what!


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Ive got a few leghorns and will probably get some more they are great egg layers.


----------

